# Missing fisherman freeport......My Nephew in/law



## luckycharms (Apr 19, 2006)

Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts. The young man that is missing is my nieces long time live in boyfriend. He is a great fisherman, but still a novice in boating. He has joined my wife and I on several off shore trips and even participated in the Galveston TKA tournament with us. We have always stressed to him hundreds of time to keep his boat in the harbor, bay system, and brazos river area. We even gave him all our honey hole locations just to keep him out of the gulf. We spent all day long driving up and down the beech looking for any signs of debris from his boat that might have capsized, but to no avail. That makes us and the coast guard optimistic thinking that he did not sink or capsize. We spoke with them around 5pm and they informed us that they have cutters, choppers, and a leer jet from corpus christi in the current search. They believe that he might have broke down and drifted in a westerly direction. The search will continue throughout the night with infrad and heat seeking methods. Will keep the 2cool family up to date. Thanks for all your prayers and good wishes. I know his 3 year old little boy wants to see him make it home, just like we all do...........Thank you.....


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Once again, my thoughts and prayers are with his family and loved ones! Thank you for sharing your relationship with him on here during your trying time. God Bless you all...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hoping he turns up safe and sound. Prayers sent.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Keeping you all in my prayers, hoping you get good news soon.

Trudy


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

may the lord keep him and his family and friends strong in this time of need.....

brian


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

prayers sent for him and all of you.

JD


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## deep fishin (Mar 31, 2008)

May God be with you, him, and your family is this time of need


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

keep the good thoughts. the gulf stream travels fast and he could be miles from where he is supposed to be. also with the stong n. wind he is surly out far and in the currents. 



Prayers sent for his safe return.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers..


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

prayers sent and still going


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Do any of you guys have a pic of the boat. I saw a guy in about a 14ft boat with about a 15 on it at the San bernard @ Intercoastel Sunday afternoon. Looked like black sides. I know thats a long way but you never know. It was heading towards Freeport.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

prayers sent.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Hoping for a happy ending here!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Prayers for all concerned. God bless.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Father God,

Please pour out your love and mercy on Anthony Drake who is lost on the water in a small boat. Hold him in the palm of your hand. Rescue him and bring him home to his family, especially to his 3-year-old son.

Be with Anthony's family to give him hope for his soon return. Be with the rescue workers who are looking for him; keep them safe from harm.

Wherever Anthony is, please keep him calm and warm. Let him know that people are looking for him. Let him know the sweetness of your presence. Let him keep his mind and his faith turned to Jesus, the one who loves him most.

I ask these things in the name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

prayers sent thanks for the story


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

more prayers for safe return home


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Folks, once again thanks for the many, many, thoughts and prayers. I asked my niece if she had any pictures of the boat and she did not. The boat is a 14' jon boat, narrow and green/blue in color. He usually kept two tall/wide blue ice chests. Had a white 15 hp evenrude and white trolling motor. I know anthony liked to tinker alot with this boat. He worked on it all the time. He had spot lights (6) in front, two bilge pumps, cb radio, lots of plumbing for live well, etc. It was a little boat but he had it decked out like a 40K dollar bass boat......................Last seen by my niece was around the third sand bar just out a couple hundred yards straight out from the beach. They were parked on surfside beach right at start of free parking public beach access area.....Hope this helps.........Keep prayers coming, thanks to all...............................Robert and family


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Prayers sent. Hoping for the best.

Kelly


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Have they check the unmanned rigs close to the beach?


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Angler 1, Yes they have. I spoke with coast guard personnel around 5 pm. They advised me that they have checked every rig in the area. They also have a leer jet out of Corpus Christi that has heat seeking capabilities that they are going to use tonight. Hopefully by morning we will have good news...........................We saw chopper and CG boats in close all evening. Must give them credit, they are really trying.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Keepin my fingers crossed for the best !

Good luck and stay positive !

Cm3


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Prayers coming from here.


----------



## jbethard (May 2, 2005)

Prayers Sent


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers Sent.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

My prayers and well wishes going out. Easier said than done, but stay strong and keep your head up. The 2Cool family is a strong support network. Please keep us abreast of the situation. 

Mike


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

More prayers going out. May God have Mercy and bring this young man back safe and sound.

We plead the Blood of Jesus over him and pray that He send Angels to be with all that are involved.

Amen


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Prayers Sent Also


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

prayers sent.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Prayers sent....


----------



## Spotted Wadin (Jan 20, 2006)

prayers sent...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

any word yet on this young man...



I hope he is just hooked up to the big one, like "The Old Man and The Sea"
and just had'nt turned him yet..

please keep us posted..


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Amen. God bless.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent that he returns safely to his family.

All the best ..

Dr. Krol and Family


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Prayers sent from the Bukmstr and family........


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

Luckycharms

this is a subject that is near to my heart and i have followed this story and the search from the start. i spoke with the coast guard yesterday , and have checked for updates on there news site , every time i turn this computer on.
Anthony and the family are in our thoughts and prayers.

Eternal Father, strong to save, Whose arm hath bound the restless wave, Who bidd'st the mighty ocean deep Its own appointed limits keep; Oh, hear us when we cry to Thee, For those in peril on the sea! O Christ! Whose voice the waters heard And hushed their raging at Thy word, Who walkedst on the foaming deep, And calm amidst its rage didst sleep; Oh, hear us when we cry to Thee, For those in peril on the sea! Most Holy Spirit! Who didst brood Upon the chaos dark and rude, And bid its angry tumult cease, And give, for wild confusion, peace; Oh, hear us when we cry to Thee, For those in peril on the sea! O Trinity of love and power! Our brethren shield in danger's hour; From rock and tempest, fire and foe, Protect them wheresoe'er they go; Thus evermore shall rise to Thee Glad hymns of praise from land and sea.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Prayers sent that this young man returns save and sound.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

This brings tears to my eyes. It is nice to see this emmotional & Spritual support.
If anyone is familure with fasting, we should fast Wednesday April 16 all day.

In the morning when you wake up and pray to Him, tell Him to give you the strength needed to make it through the day of fasting and your sacrifice be accepted and the reason your fasting. At night when your choose to end the fast, pray to Him and thank Him for guiding you through out the day and givng your strength, pray for the safe return of this person. Let him know that you are completing your fasting.
Let Thy will be done.

Below is a link to all who wish to participate to some recomendations. 
http://www.billbright.com/7steps/begin.html

If this is an innapropriate please feel free to flag it.
<><


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 19, 2006)

no news yet. Have a 1:00 pm meeting with family and coast guard today. Will post any new developements if they occur. Once again, thanks for all the prayers and good wishes. Robert and family..........


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Prayers for the young man and his family...


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm praying for a miracle!
God's peace be with all involved.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Your family will continue to be in my family's prayers. God Bless.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## 4-Stroke (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm praying for his safe return.


----------



## amerson357 (Jul 7, 2004)

My prayers go out to the family


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Prayers for this young man and his family. Thank you for keeping us posted....


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 19, 2006)

At this point the coast guard feels pretty certain that it would be a miricle if Anthony is found alive. At this time they have suspended the search except for routine patrol activity. Equasearch has been called and volunteered for the search to utilize their resources to recover the debris and possible body. Thanks for all the prayers and support.


----------



## RenFish (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you and your family. Prayers sent during this difficult time.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear this, prayers sent for a miracle. God be with you and your family


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Prayers out to the family....still hoping for a miracle


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I just pray that the good Lord is watching over him tonight.


----------



## idlethru (Oct 11, 2007)

I pray this young man comes home with a great story to tell.


----------



## triton240lts (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a 3 year old, I'll pray for your family that he comes home well, God bless you and his family.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Keep the prayers going. I don't pray much but when I hear of something like this I make it a point to kneel down and say a few words to the big man. Hoping for the best. And a good long Prayer sent.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*You have my Prayers*

You have my Prayers and lets just keep faith that his boat just broke down and he will be found drifting!!!


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

any word yet?


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

God Bless him and his family.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

SHARKTEETH said:


> any word yet?


http://thefacts.com/story.lasso?ewcd=f8c6813f2b735a55

*No trace found of LJ boater*

By John Tompkins
The Facts 
Published April 18, 2008

SURFSIDE BEACH - After Coast Guard officials suspended their search for a Lake Jackson man feared to be lost at sea, volunteers from Texas Equusearch have started scouring area beaches.

Anthony Drake, 26, was last seen at about 2 p.m. Sunday when he took his green, 14-foot aluminum boat out in the water and tried to reach an oil rig he could see from the beach, officials said.

Drake's wife called police to report him missing that evening around 8:21 p.m.

Equusearch volunteers walked the beaches between San Luis Pass and the Brazos River on Wednesday and Thursday looking for Drake, said John White, who's organizing the search.

Volunteers have not been able to put boats in the water to look for Drake because of choppy conditions, White said.

"We're just patrolling the beaches just to check and make sure he hasn't come onshore anywhere," he said.

Volunteers started looking Thursday on the other side of San Luis Pass and the Brazos River, he said. When the waters start to calm, volunteers will start patrolling the waters, he said.

"If we could get some volunteers, we could surely use them," he said.

Coast Guard officials said though their search was suspended, they have not necessarily given up.

"It doesn't mean we stopped in total," said Petty Officer David Schuhlein, assistant spokesman for the Texas Coast Guard Division. "If we have some wreckage or something, anything like that can restart the search."

A light patrol boat from the Coast Guard had searched for Drake and a helicopter from Air Station Houston and a jet from Corpus Christi had run search grids further out to sea.

Drake's family, including his wife and 3-year-old son, gathered at his home in Lake Jackson and are hoping something will turn up as to his whereabouts, said his wife, Crystal Garcia.

"We're waiting at the house," she said. "If anyone sees him, they should call. We're also asking for prayers."

Schuhlein said not trace of Drake or his boat has been found or reported since they started looking for him Sunday.

"Nothing from that boat has come up," Garcia said. "That gives me hope. I'm hoping for a miracle."

If anyone has seen Drake has knows of his whereabouts is asked to call Surfside Beach Police at (979) 239-1151 or the Coast Guard at (713) 678-9057. Equusearch can be reached at (281) 309-9500.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

My prayers are sent for the family and Mr. Drake.

Bigwater


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

My prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## luckycharms (Apr 19, 2006)

Update...........first of all, thanks again for all your prayers, thoughts and concerns. I was just informed that debris has been sighted at Wolf Island, near the mouth of the Brazos. The items found were stated to be parts of ice chest and fuel tank. Equusearch will be canvassing the area this weekend in search of more debris. The family is holding strong, a miracle or closure would sure be welcomed at this point. Thanks again for all your support, Robert


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Prayers are with y'all, Robert.


----------



## obi (Apr 22, 2008)

A body has been found. Could be Anthony, but waiting for confirmation.

Anthony's family is in my prayers.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

obi said:


> A body has been found. Could be Anthony, but waiting for confirmation.
> 
> Anthony's family is in my prayers.


When I was in the San Bernard Sunday morning, I saw several boats with four wheelers on them heading to the beach area on Wolf Island. I assumed they were surveyors or something, but maybe it was search parties?


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Stuart said:


> When I was in the San Bernard Sunday morning, I saw several boats with four wheelers on them heading to the beach area on Wolf Island. I assumed they were surveyors or something, but maybe it was search parties?


Stuart, I was out there Sunday evening and they were with Equusearch. One boat made 4-5 trips back and forth picking up people and four-wheelers from Wolf Island.


----------



## obi (Apr 22, 2008)

Stuart said:


> When I was in the San Bernard Sunday morning, I saw several boats with four wheelers on them heading to the beach area on Wolf Island. I assumed they were surveyors or something, but maybe it was search parties?


That was Texas EquuSearch on four wheelers and Gulf Coast SAR with at least one boat shuttling the four wheelers.

This body was supposedly found yesterday near the Matagorda or Port Lavaca area.

I can't find any news links yet.


----------



## GulfCoastRescueSquad (Apr 21, 2008)

*SAR Activities on Wolf Island*

Yes, I have been shuttling 4-wheelers with Equusearch staff and we searched from the mouth of the Brazos to Cedar Lake cut on FRI, SAT, SUN. All other areas from Sargent to Galveston have been searched daily since last Sunday. We had expected to find something in the Wolf Island area that matched the items on board but found nothing that was confirmed.

You are correct, a body was found Monday in Calhoun County and a boat that matched the description. If confirmed, it would appear he did make it a good distance offshore.

All are pending formal identification.

I would direct all formal inquires to Surfside Beach Police Department.

Also, in the future, if you have ANY information or possible sightings of missing persons/boaters PLEASE contact the authorities. It may not seem like much to you at the time but it could save a life and that life could be yours, at least it could help us in determining where to place assets.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you for all you and your folks do, GulfCoastRescueSquad. God bless you and stay safe.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*hat's off*

my hat's off to GulfCoastRescueSquad and Equusearch for all of their efforts. i know they did everything in their power to try and find the man...alive.

god bless you folks with both groups!

mm1


----------



## ccashc (May 23, 2007)

*Cca Sam Houston Chapter*

We will e-mail and call are members to pray for all of you. Your in our prayers


luckycharms said:


> Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts. The young man that is missing is my nieces long time live in boyfriend. He is a great fisherman, but still a novice in boating. He has joined my wife and I on several off shore trips and even participated in the Galveston TKA tournament with us. We have always stressed to him hundreds of time to keep his boat in the harbor, bay system, and brazos river area. We even gave him all our honey hole locations just to keep him out of the gulf. We spent all day long driving up and down the beech looking for any signs of debris from his boat that might have capsized, but to no avail. That makes us and the coast guard optimistic thinking that he did not sink or capsize. We spoke with them around 5pm and they informed us that they have cutters, choppers, and a leer jet from corpus christi in the current search. They believe that he might have broke down and drifted in a westerly direction. The search will continue throughout the night with infrad and heat seeking methods. Will keep the 2cool family up to date. Thanks for all your prayers and good wishes. I know his 3 year old little boy wants to see him make it home, just like we all do...........Thank you.....


----------



## obi (Apr 22, 2008)

*Volunteers find body believed to be boater*

By Hunter Sauls
The Facts 
Published April 23, 2008

PORT O'CONNOR - A body found on a southwestern Calhoun County beach Monday morning is believed to be a Lake Jackson man last seen at Surfside Beach more than a week ago.

Surfside Beach police and Calhoun County Sheriff's Office officials said they are almost certain the body found is 26-year-old Anthony Drake of Lake Jackson. Official identification of the body is pending.

"We're pretty certain this is the guy we're looking for," said Surfside Beach Police/EMS Chief Randy Smith. No one but Drake is reported missing in the area, he said.

The body was found on an isolated beach on Matagorda Island south of Port O'Connor and across from San Antonio Bay, said Calhoun County Sheriff's Investigator Tom Kasten. A 14-foot aluminum boat found 10 miles south of the body by the Coast Guard was identified as Drake's by its state registration number, Smith said.

The isolated location of the body is more than 100 miles away from Surfside Beach, where Drake left in the aluminum boat April 13 to go fishing near oil platforms about 12 miles offshore.

Drake left without a life-jacket or signaling devices aboard his light, flat-hulled boat, officials have said. Chief Warrant Officer Bee Perry, Coast Guard Freeport Station commander, said such a vessel would be unlikely to navigate the 5-foot high swells recorded on the day he went missing.

U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service volunteers walking along the beach, looking for signs of Kemp's Ridley sea turtle nesting, found the body, said Charles Holbrook, Aransas National Wildlife Refuge manager. He and refuge staff members were unaware of the missing boater from two counties away. The grim discovery was disturbing for the unprepared wildlife volunteers, who typically are the only people on that area of the Texas coast, he said.

"I think it shook some people up on the staff, as it would me," Holbrook said. "It's not uncommon to have things wash up there. We sometimes find medical waste from Mexico on the beach. The fact that something washed up on shore is not unusual, but it is not normally a body."

If the remains are that of Drake, he must have traveled more than 12 miles offshore in his light boat before capsizing to have drifted such a great distance, Smith said. The boat was found submerged but intact, he said.

The body was taken to a mortuary in Victoria, Kasten said. From there it will be taken to the Travis County Medical Examiner's Office in Austin for final identification and to determine the cause of death, Smith said.

"I'm 99 percent sure it's him," he said.

A large search and rescue effort by the Coast Guard was concluded last Wednesday. All remaining searches by Texas Equusearch volunteers and Surfside Beach police were suspended Monday, Smith said.

http://www.thefacts.com/story.lasso?ewcd=861d44bd7ec077d6


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Thank god they found him. It would have been torture for the family without closure.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

I will pray for his family.


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

Prayers for comfort for his family. What a tragedy.


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

Our condolences to all of the families involved. Very, very sad. That poor volunteer, as well.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

"Drake left without a life-jacket or signaling devices aboard..." I can't help it. I almost threw up when I read that.

PLEASE! Wear your PFD anytime you are on *any* water craft. It might be possible to drown even while wearing a PFD, but please give yourself a chance to survive.

Heavenly Father,

Please be with the family of this man whose body was found on Matagorda Island. If it was Anthony Drake, please especially be with his 3-year-old son. Help him remember his daddy and let him be influenced for good by his daddy's brief life.

Turn hearts to Jesus at this time. He loved us enough to give his own life to pay for our sins. Let us ask Jesus to forgive us and guide our lives in a way that pleases the Father. Help us always be ready to meet God without regret, ready for eternity.

In the blessed name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------



## obi (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm confused about the life jacket issue. We were told that all of the life jackets were in his vehicle except one.


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

Very sad indeed! Prayers for Anthony and his family.


----------

